# Problems with PCMCIA and hostap (system freeze)

## Lubomir

Hello, i have Problems with PCMCIA and the hostap-driver. I have build yesterday a new gentoo and after reboot i had no wireless. I put the card out and in  and the system freeze. The things i have emerged untill now (in direction pcmcia and hostap) is the pcmcia_cs driver. 

Pcmcia is enabled in the kernel. Yenta_socket too. Working with live cds (like backtrack) and the hostap-driver does not make any problems. Have i forgot something ti emerge? Do i need hotplug and coldplug?

----------

## uxbod

Anything in 'dmesg' and /var/log/messages ? What WiFi card are you trying to use ?

----------

## Lubomir

The system is freezing and there are no mistakes. The wifi card i have is a Zcom 325HP+ ( http://www.wifi-toys.com/wi-fi.php?a=articles&id=91 )

----------

## Lubomir

I installed now hotplug and udev but that have not helped. I know that the kernel-driver work with the card because the kanotix-vdr-2006 cd is using that driver. Why doesnt that work?

----------

## RobertDavid

I have the same card and the same problem.. I have make a new system because of hdd coruption, before I use some of 2.6.16-beyond kernel and it worked ok, I find out that this problem ocurs when I "make modules" without "make bzImage"  (just make modules not all).. Now I use 2.6.17-emission7 and have it back again, I tryed beyond-sources but didnt have luck:( If I use Conrad-LiveCD it works (there is some of 2.6.17 gentoo-sources),, I dont want gentoo-sources becouse I need suspend2, reiser4 (and like emission/beyond) 

The system freeze totaly (no response, no output on console)

1)if I modprobe first modules for yenta-socket it shows correct info in dmesg

2)I insert the card, diodes light up and keep lighting (no blinking, this is OK)

3)modprobe hostap module and system freeze

4) the card is blinking like it is working ok, (like if is disconnected network)

maybe its not kernel stuff but udev or something else

----------

## RobertDavid

does anyone find a sloution for this?? because now I tryed a lot of kernels but it doesnt work, now I use suspend2-sources, stil the same problem?!? I dont know when, but it worked, with some configuration or kernel...

----------

## Lubomir

Look at the backtrack Kernel. I do not use the card any more in the old notebook. Now i have an acer c204 tablet pc running with gentoo and there i can use my prism 2,5 card(pcmcia),my zd1211b card (usb) and my intel 2915 card (mini-pci) at the same time without any problems.

----------

